# What is Material for FE Exam for Mechanical Engineer



## Mahmoudaziz (May 10, 2012)

Please

Any one who attend FE exam for mechanical engineer can tell me the best materials required to can pass the exam,

appreciated who going answer me


----------



## gte636i (May 10, 2012)

I used just one book. The ppi FE review manual from ppi2pass.com, read it front to back, worked all problems with a print out of the FE exam formula book.

You can take the general test, don't have to take the mechanical specialty.


----------



## Krakosky (May 10, 2012)

^ I did the same thing but also you can pay for online access to a bank of problems on the poi website. I think there also a practice exam on there. I did that and found it to be very beneficial.


----------



## Rockettt (May 17, 2012)

man i barely remember my FE test as is was 2002. Glad i took it senior year. Took 2 nights of studying and shazam.

The PE....well that was a different story thats for sure.


----------



## Krakosky (May 17, 2012)

^ Lol 2 nights of studying. I took it last April. I think it actually was beneficial for me bc it was good groundwork for studying for the PE. Obviously spent much more time studying for the PE. Passed the FE on my first attempt and am hoping that will be the case with the PE.


----------

